# 45 Cal. Muzzleloader Question



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

I use a 45. cal. T/C Blackdiamond ML, I shoot 180 gr. Hornady jacketed solids whith a sabot backed with 2 50 gr. Pyrodex pellets ignited by Federal primers. I have been using this combo for about 5 years and have been having problems with bullet expansion. I have tried to tweak the load, tried different sabots, primers and powders (both pellets and granular). The combo I'm using performs great on targets (avg. 1.25" at 100 yds.) but bullet expansion is terrible on deer. I've narrowed the problem down to the bullet and am looking for anyone who uses a 45 cal. bullets other than hornady? Any advice?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Four Weight Fanatic said:


> bullet expansion is terrible on deer.


I assume you mean no to little expansion.

I would suggest that you try the 195 gr Barnes expanders. The Knight RedHots are the Barnes expander bullets.

If you can not find those try the 200 gr Shockwaves

Both of these are proven very effective deer killers with good accuracy.

The Barnes would be my preference if shoulder shots are the norm.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the exact same gun. I have a great load that has dropped 15-20 deer. Great expansion and flat shooting. 6-8" drop at 200 yds. I shoot 110 grains of pyrodex pellets. 1 50 grain pellet and 2 30 grain pellets. (30 grain pellets come in can, says for pistols) I load the 50 grain first then the 2 30 grain pellets. I shoot the 195 grain barnes expanders. You will have to order those from Cabelas. Only place I can find them. They are tough to get down the barrel, but shoot great. Dropped over 60% of the deer on impact. Expand great leaving lots of short blood trails. I think they are called barnes expander spitfires. Also use CCI 209M magnum primers. I wouldn't shoot anything else out of that gun. Even if the powder and sabots are hard to find.


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

I shoot a 45 cal. knight with 100gr. of mag kor black mag powder with cabelas precision rifles qt saboted bullets in 215gr,they work greatthey are all lead and mushroom out great,i shot a nice 8pt on opening day at 120yds,he went 50yds double lung found the mushroomed bulleton other side between meat and hide,but for muzzle loader season i am going to try the 250gr bullets,if you live close to lebanon send me a pm and i will let you try a couple.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I think 100 grains in a 45 is too much. I shoot the Hornady sabots also, but don't recall the bullet weight. I shoot 80 grains loose with no problems,I have had no problems with the bullets. I tried to shoot some 200+ grain buffalo bullets about 20 years ago,when changing over from round balls.I could never get them to shoot. Bullet dropped about 8" at 40 yards, I kept adding powder,found after 90 grains it would not burn all the powder and it would be laying on the ground. I shoot a H&R Huntsman (inline) with a cap. My son has the same gun newer model in 50 cal,209 primer, Hornady sabots and 2 50 grain pellets.


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies and ideas, thats what makes this a great site. Labman, I live just up 71 from you in Wilmington, if you ever want to get together and shoot/fish pm me. Lundy and Cool Hunter, I've actually ordered the Barnes expander 195 gr. sabots (there the only Company that makes a bullet weight close to the Hornady 185s). Traditonally I reload my rifle and pistol cases with Noslers but, to my dissapointment, Nosler does not make a 45 cal. sabot for muzzleloaders. Thought about using their 10mm pistol bullets in a sabot but would rather use someting proven so I'm gonna give the Barnes a try. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL

FWF


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

200 gr. 10mm Hornady XTP pistol bullets are excellent out of a .45 or .50 ML. I use them and the .357 versions out of my Knight 45 over 110gr 777 loose.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be able to find a sabot to fit about any bullet you want to shoot.

I purchase 90&#37; of my sabots from here.

http://www.mmpsabots.com/

Good Luck


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

The 45 he is talking about was designed for longer ranges. It can take up to 150 grains of powder. The expanders didn't seem to like that much, thats why I dropped down in the amount of powder. If you don't have powder yet, I'd get the Blackhorn 209 loose powder. Blows away the pyrodex and triple 7. I'll be switching over to the blackhorn when I run out of pyrodex pellets for my 45.


----------

